
Ask HN: Where can I find diversity data in tech companies? - michaeloblak
Hello, fellow HN readers.<p>Is there any publicly available dataset with diversity amongst tech companies? I&#x27;m doing a little research on the topic, and I wasn&#x27;t able to find one with good and up-to-date data for more than board level employees.
If there isn&#x27;t any, we can try to make one.<p>I will update this public spreadsheet [1] with your answers. All pull requests to this spreadsheet are kindly welcome. I will try to update it as fast as possible.<p>If I forgot something in the worksheet or anyone is offended by it, then I&#x27;m very sorry. It wasn&#x27;t the purpose of this. My goal is to just gather data around the topic.<p>Please, help me with the research with data from companies you work for.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1OAe2-aGLUw78ABZGs3ZvyMlHZkH5oPekgF1fQ_EQojI&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
nyxtom
Google has a lot of this information publicly available and broken down in
further categories than the ones you mention; worth taking a look at

[https://www.google.com/diversity/](https://www.google.com/diversity/)

Apple as well:

[https://www.apple.com/diversity/](https://www.apple.com/diversity/)

Microsoft:

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/diversity](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/diversity)

The numbers in a lot of these situations are only, unfortunately, at a level
that we can't really get a lot more than raw count from. This tells us nothing
about the pay gap problem and in general causal effects for exodus. If there
is substantial evidence that pay is widely different between groups for the
same exact job role (and there is a great deal of evidence that is the case);
then it would be far better to have that data on hand.

Glassdoor appears to have some good metrics on this and I came across this
article that at least describes these discrepancies across a few high profile
companies.

[https://www.geekwire.com/2014/stats-gender-pay-gap-
microsoft...](https://www.geekwire.com/2014/stats-gender-pay-gap-microsoft-
google-facebook-tech-companies/)

It is notable that Microsoft appears to be far better than everyone else at
ensuring equal pay between genders.

Also you can take a look at Glassdoor's overall research on the gender pay gap
data:

[https://research-
content.glassdoor.com/app/uploads/sites/2/2...](https://research-
content.glassdoor.com/app/uploads/sites/2/2016/03/Glassdoor-Gender-Pay-Gap-
Study.pdf)

This seems about right here:

"The single biggest cause of the gender pay gap is occupation and industry
sorting of men and women into jobs that pay differently throughout the
economy. In the U.S., occupation and industry sorting explains 54 percent of
the overall pay gap—by far the largest factor. For example, Census figures
show women make up only 26 percent of highly paid chief executives but 71
percent of low-paid cashiers. Past research suggests this is due partly to
social pressures that divert men and women into different college majors and
career tracks, or to other gender norms such as women bearing disproportionate
responsibility for child and elderly care, which pressures women into more
flexible jobs with lower pay."

Indeed, just from the above study, it's easy to conclude that the numbers
alone are more reflective of the state of public policy issues and a lack of
salary transparency across firms.

~~~
corporateslave3
Enough with this diversity crap

